# Thay thế bếp gas bằng bếp hồng ngoại – Lựa chọn hợp lý cho các gia đình hiện đại



## DonKihote (11/5/18)

*Bếp hồng ngoại là thiết bị có mức giá cả hợp lý vừa phải cho người tiêu dùng lựa chọn tốt hơn, an toàn hơn so với bếp gas.*

Bếp gas từng là thiết bị nấu nướng phổ biến của các gia đình nhờ có mức giá rẻ, chi phí sử dụng thấp và tiện dụng, có độ bền bỉ cao, tuy nhiên bếp gas vẫn tồn tại nhược điểm là không đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối do sử dụng bình gas tiềm ẩn nguy cơ cháy nổ nguy hiểm. Trong khi đó, hiện nay các thiết bị đun nấu công nghệ hiện đại hơn sử dụng năng lượng điện an toàn hơn rất nhiều đang dần thay thế bếp gas trong căn bếp hiện đại. Dưới đây là những lí do bếp hồng ngoại xứng đáng là một thiết bị thay thế tiện dụng, thông minh cho gia đình bạn:

*1. Nấu ăn nhanh*
Bếp hồng ngoại có ưu điểm đặc biệt là nấu nhanh hơn các loại bếp ga. lượng điện năng mà bếp tiêu thụ cũng tiết kiệm được đến 75% so với bếp điện từ thông thường, bếp dễ dàng nấu chín thức ăn một cách nhanh chóng.



​
*2. An toàn*
Thiết kế bếp hồng ngoại sử dụng bóng halogen để phát nhiệt nên khá an toàn cho người sử dụng. Theo nguyên lý bức xạ nhiệt của tia hồng ngoại (ánh sáng đỏ là bước sóng ánh sáng có bức xạ nhiệt mạnh nhất) được tạo ra từ 1 hoặc 2 bóng đèn halogen sử dụng điện áp 220V công suất từ 700 – 900W. Nhiệt lượng tỏa ra từ bóng đèn được bức xạ thành năng lượng làm nóng thực phẩm.

*3. Tiết kiệm điện*
Nhiệt độ của một bóng đèn halogen thường là 250-600°C, đủ nấu chín thực phẩm. Nướng đồ ăn bằng bếp hồng ngoại luôn giữ được nhiệt độ đều nên việc nướng đồ ăn trên bếp hồng ngoại sẽ làm cho đồ ăn thơm ngon hơn so với nấu bằng bếp gas.

Bóng đèn halogen, là bóng sợi đốt nhưng có bơm đầy khí halogen, tạo ra nhiệt nhiều hơn và có tuổi thọ khoảng 3 năm, lâu hơn bóng đèn sợi đốt nên bạn không phải thay bóng đèn halogen thường xuyên. Giá thay bóng khoảng 30.000 đồng/bóng (bóng Trung Quốc, có tuổi thọ 2.500 giờ và không phân biệt bếp đắt tiền hay bếp rẻ tiền). Bếp đơn có công suất tối đa khoảng 2000 W.

*4. Không kén nồi*
Bếp hồng ngoại thay đổi hoàn toàn thói quen nấu bếp bằng bếp gas, không có hơi gas dò rỉ, không bị tắt bếp khi có gió tạt hay trào nước. Bếp hồng ngoại cũng gần như không có thay đổi nào bất tiện cho bà nội trợ khi có thể đun nấu trên mọi chất liệu nồi nấu, mặt bếp rất sạch sẽ và dễ dàng vệ sinh. Bên cạnh đó, bếp hồng ngoại còn có thể nướng thực phẩm trực tiếp rất vệ sinh và đa dạng món ăn cho gia đình bạn.



​
*5. Chi phí rẻ*
Nếu như các thiết bị nấu nướng thông minh, nhiều tiện ích có mức giá đắt đỏ, lại cần thay thế nồi xoong nhiễm từ như các dòng bếp điện từ. Bếp hồng ngoại thực sự có thể khắc phục hoàn toàn những băn khoăn đó của bà nội trợ, cho việc nấu nướng nhẹ nhàng đơn giản hơn đồng thời lại an toàn và có chi phí hợp lý.

Bên cạnh những ưu điểm lớn hơn nhiều so với bếp gas như độ tiện lợi, độ an toàn và chi phí sử dụng. Bếp hồng ngoại còn vượt trội hơn cả ở các chức năng, tiện ích như chế độ hẹn giờ, khóa trẻ em, cảnh báo nhiệt dư an toàn, các chế độ nấu nướng chiên rán, xào, ninh hầm tự động cho bà nội trợ rảnh tay khi đun nấu và dễ dàng làm quen với cách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ nấu của thiết bị nấu bếp mới.

Bếp hồng ngoại trên thị trường có nhiều thương hiệu uy tín cho người dùng chất lượng, hiệu năng cao và các tính năng thông minh cùng thiết kế sang trọng, có thể kế đến dòng bếp hồng ngoại Giovani , bếp hồng ngoại Sunhouse, bếp hồng ngoại Taka.. Người tiêu dùng nên tìm mua bếp hồng ngoại chính hãng để có thể sử dụng bền lâu và an toàn, xứng đáng với số tiền bỏ ra.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

